# turkey



## jimmyz (Sep 1, 2009)

looking for a good turkey rub for this weekend. can anyone help?


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know if this will help you. There's a whole page here that deals with rubs 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=123
Here's a link this is a start I personally use a couple of differant rubs one is Old Bay rub (not the seafood seasoning) or one called Butt Rub or there's a rub called snake bite rub I think it's a sticky on the sauces page it's really good or just wait for a few minutes and someone here will give you more recipes.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 1, 2009)

Shooters snake bitten rub is great, I have never tried but have heard that people have had great success with injecting with a melted butter and cajun seasoning mixture.
Got a new flavor injector on the way so I think I need to try that one for myself.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2009)

Personally I like to keep turkey very simple and let the smoke come thru. I often use just salt, pepper, and garlic powder


----------

